# Health Insurance required for my parents who have Medical Card?



## tinal (19 Jan 2012)

Hi All
My parents who are in their mid to late 60's have always been on the VHI Plan B Option. However, they now both have Medical Cards. The cost of their insurance for this year is €1460 each. 

Is their an alternative option out there for them? Basicaly all they would need, I think, is faster access to a consultant if required. They would be perfectly happy to go public for the hospital accommodation side of things (my dad has always ended up in a public ward when he was in hospital previously anyway even with private insurance).

Any thoughts, much appreciated?
t


----------



## browtal (19 Jan 2012)

The type of cover you need is the type that most people would like. 
Unfortunately having seen the consultant, should you need admission, you would still have to wait for a public health bed to become available.

Emergency treatment would be free should your parents need it without VHI, however most situations are not emergency. I meet many Older People who discontinue their private insurance when they get a medical card. 
God luck with your decision Regards Browtal


----------



## snowyb (21 Jan 2012)

What are their renewal dates?  If it is on or after 29th Jan 2012, the Vhi Plan PMI 06 11 will be reduced to 844 per adult from that date.  

Note:   There is an 80% restriction for hip and knee replacement surgery, like most plans now with VHI, but this restriction does not apply to any public hospitals.   Also, the mater private and blackrock clinic are not collecting the 20% shortfall since 2008, so in effect 100% applies to these 2 hospitals for this type of surgery.   Private hospitals will collect the 20% shortfall, however, which could be 4000 depending on procedure.

Snowyb


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Jan 2012)

snowyb said:


> Also, the mater private and blackrock clinic are not collecting the 20% shortfall since 2008, so in effect 100% applies to these 2 hospitals for this type of surgery.   Private hospitals will collect the 20% shortfall, however, which could be 4000 depending on procedure.
> 
> Snowyb



Very interesting info.  Why are these two hospitals doing this?  Have spoken with VHI on a few occasions recently about our renewal and they never mentioned this.


----------



## snowyb (21 Jan 2012)

Vhi don't mention this type of info as it doesn't really concern them or matter to them at all.  They pay for 80% of the cost of orthopaedic surgery so they are gaining by the reduction in cover.  The Blackrock Clinic and Mater Private can afford to take the hit or waive the 20% shortfall, they probably don't want to lose business.

Since 2008, these 2 hospitals have opened up access to Plan b equivalent plans like Plan PMI 06 11 or other plans with a minimum of 45% hi tech cover, for a broad range of surgery.  Blackrock Clinic offer a wide range, Mater Private it depends on the type of surgery whether they fully cover or reduce the shortfall.  Both hospitals are very helpful with explaining this.  Worth checking out if the need arises.

Snowyb


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Jan 2012)

Thanks very much for that info.  Handy to know.


----------



## suzie (23 Jan 2012)

snowyb said:


> What are their renewal dates?  If it is on or after 29th Jan 2012, the Vhi Plan PMI 06 11 will be reduced to 844 per adult from that date.
> 
> Note:   There is an 80% restriction for hip and knee replacement surgery, like most plans now with VHI, but this restriction does not apply to any public hospitals.   Also, the mater private and blackrock clinic are not collecting the 20% shortfall since 2008, so in effect 100% applies to these 2 hospitals for this type of surgery.   Private hospitals will collect the 20% shortfall, however, which could be 4000 depending on procedure.
> 
> Snowyb



Are the child rates changing?

Thanks
S.


----------



## snowyb (23 Jan 2012)

Yes, child rate reducing from 200 per child to 135.55 per child.  Also, student rates reducing from 439.98 to 298.  All details of the changes are on HIA.ie/latest news.  They apply from 29 Jan 2012, it doesn't say how long they are available for, promotions like this usually last for about one month approx. 

Snowyb


----------



## amtc (29 Jan 2012)

Been having a chat about this at home. 

My mother is 64 and pays VHI Option B for her and my dad. She had a Hip Replacement last year (very successful) and the VHI paid out 12k. She is also a member of the CWU who paid associated medical costs (special toilet seats etc). She now takes no tablets, and is fit and healthy. 

My dad is 73 and has a medical card, but has not been to the doctor once in ten years for illness (only to get his driving licence application signed). No medication.

I can't see why they are paying VHI as it is coming in over 300 euro a month and mother could well do without it


----------



## pj111 (31 Jan 2012)

The fact that an insurer paid out €12,000 for a procedure might be reason enough to continue on with the cover. 

_Patrick_


----------

